# PC "Skelett" mit Case/Mainboard/Netzteil?



## multimolti (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen Computer zusammenbauen. Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass es passieren kann, dass wenn ich Mainboard und Case einzeln kaufe, sachen wie FrontUSB, FrontAudio, ... nicht passen, weil entweder das Case keinen Ausgang hat oder aber das Mainboard das nicht kann.
Daher die Frage: *Gibt es "Skelette" von PCs, die Case/Mainboard und eventuell Netzteil mit drin haben?* Und das ganze am Besten auch recht modern (also Mainboard sollte SLI/Crossfire und i7 unterstützen)...

Wär nett wenn ihr hier ein paar Links posten könntet, Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn ein Board ein Frontpanel hat werden USB und Firewire über standardisierte Kabel angeschlossen. Beim Mainboard sind die internen Anschlüsse dafür als optional aufgeführt, d.h. sind als diese Anschlüsse für genau die Kabel des Frontpanels vorhanden. Die Audioanschlüsse des Frontpanels besitzen ebenfalls ein solches Kabel, dass entsprechend kompatibel zu AC97 bzw. HDA ist. Also den beiden am weitesten verbreiteten Onboard-Soundlösungen. Zudem sind beide Kabel zueinander kompatibel und die meisten modernen Boards unterstützen unabhängig vom verbauten Chip beide Frontpaneltypen (im Bios wählbar). Du musst dir also keine Gedanken machen ob Gehäuse und Board zusammen passen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also um das nochmal etwas einfacher auszudrücken du kannst alle normalen USB-Anschlüsse die ein Mainboard hat für Front- oder backpanels verwenden.



> *Gibt es "Skelette" von PCs, die Case/Mainboard und eventuell Netzteil mit drin haben?* Und das ganze am Besten auch recht modern (also Mainboard sollte SLI/Crossfire und i7 unterstützen)...



Mit den Anforderungen direkt kannst du dir einen fertigen PC kaufen. Z.B. einen von Nvidia: http://www.nvidia.de/object/spotm_july09_de.html

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, das mit Gehäuse und Board klingt gut... dann mache ich mir da mal keine Sorgen.



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Mit den Anforderungen direkt kannst du dir einen fertigen PC kaufen. Z.B. einen von Nvidia: http://www.nvidia.de/object/spotm_july09_de.html



Und NEIN, das ist genau NICHT das was ich will. Dieses nVidia-Ding kostet 1499€ Ich kann mir ein besseres Ding selber für unter 700€ zusammenbauen... daher wollte ich wenn überhaupt nur Case + Mainboard + Netzteil in nem Bündel, und kaufe mir dann Prozessor, Graka, Festplatte selber dort, wo es am günstigsten ist, und baue den DVD-Brenner ein, der hier noch rumfährt...


----------



## multimolti (24. Juli 2009)

Und was ich noch sehe: der nVidia-Rechner hat 2x ne GTS 250 drin, das ist ein Witz... erstens gammelt GTS ziemlich, und zweitens ist die 250 nur eine 9800, die umbenannt und dabei teurer wurde... nein danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juli 2009)

Erstmal da geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht. ich bau mir meine rechner auch immer selber zusammen.
Aber die Rechner auf der Seite haben unterschiedliche Grafika.
Ich will hier auch keine Werbung für Nvidia machen aber weil du nach 7i und SLI gefragt hast.

Gruß


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es "Skelette" von PCs, die Case/Mainboard und eventuell Netzteil mit drin haben?


Sowas nennt sich Barebone (blanker Knochen). 

Die Auswahl bei den üblichen Computer-Ketten ist allerdings meistens sehr gering.
Bei bestimmten Ansprüchen wirst Du dort also eher kein Glück haben.
Entweder suchst Du Dir einen Händler der sich auf Barebones spezialisiert hat (mir ist keiner bekannt) oder Du schraubst Dir selber etwas zusammen.

Es gibt aber auch komplette "Bausätze", Du bekommst also alle Einzelteile und baust diese selber zusammen (ich glaube Conrad hatte sowas mal).
Nachteil ist allerdings dass Du nicht wählen kannst welche Komponenten Du haben willst.


----------



## multimolti (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, die Idee mit den Barebones gefällt mir an sich ganz gut, leider sind die nur immer in so kleinen Gehäusen... will schon nen richtigen Tower weil da auch ordentlich was rein soll.


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> leider sind die nur immer in so kleinen Gehäusen...


Das ist ein Problem der Händler.
Diese haben meistens nur die Modelle von Shuttle.

Es geht aber noch kleiner, Nettops gibt es auch als Barebone. 
Bauartbedingt (z.B. Intel Atom) muss hier noch der RAM, die HDD und ggf. ein optisches Laufwerk eingebaut werden.
Viel mehr passt bei den Dingern ja eh nicht rein. 

Wie Du dem Wikipedia-Artikel aber entnehmen kannst gibt es auch noch andere Bauformen der Barebones.
Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen wie sich diese "Skelette" im Fachjargon nennen. 

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich ein Barebone nur dann wenn man entsprechende "Altteile" zum komplettieren übrig hat.
Allerdings ist man bei den Barebones immer irgendwo eingeschränkt.
Entweder ist das Netzteil zu laut, das Gehäuse zu klein, das Board hat zu wenige Erweiterungssteckplätze und/oder zu wenige RAM-Steckplätze usw.
Wenn man erstmal das für sich passende Mainboard gefunden hat, dann hat man diese Probleme beim Selbstbau nicht.


----------

